# Plannign free classes. Any Advices?



## tsrajesh (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi,

I've been in a few styles of Karate in india.. Shitoryu, Shotokan, and latest one is a 2nd black in Shotokai. I recently migrated to USA on a work permit, which means, I can't do any earnings outside my work. Anyhow, money is not my concern.. Just want to spread the art and keep training / teaching.. I plan to conduct free karate classes in my apartment community (Few hundreds of families, a large part of them indian). Free as much as they want to learn, but if anyone wish to go for next belts, they have to register with my academy (Okinawa Martial Arts Academy | Hyderabad , back in india), because the belts & certificates has to come from the academy. Even in that case, i will not be getting any money from anyone.  Any suggestions / advices for me?
I have a Liability / Waiver prepared.. Can I post it here so that someone can see that and give suggestions?

Thanks & Regards
Raj


----------



## donald1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello Raj,  nice to meet another karate Well,  if you know how to get the belts and certificates then perhaps they could give you the pay which you would use to get their belts and certificates

Best of luck


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 17, 2014)

tsrajesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been in a few styles of Karate in india.. Shitoryu, Shotokan, and latest one is a 2nd black in Shotokai. I recently migrated to USA on a work permit, which means, I can't do any earnings outside my work. Anyhow, money is not my concern.. Just want to spread the art and keep training / teaching.. I plan to conduct free karate classes in my apartment community (Few hundreds of families, a large part of them indian). Free as much as they want to learn, but if anyone wish to go for next belts, they have to register with my academy (Okinawa Martial Arts Academy | Hyderabad , back in india), because the belts & certificates has to come from the academy. Even in that case, i will not be getting any money from anyone.  Any suggestions / advices for me?
> I have a Liability / Waiver prepared.. Can I post it here so that someone can see that and give suggestions?
> ...



You should have your waiver reviewed by an attorney, ideally one with some experience in sports waivers.  Each state has different laws and specifics that need to be addressed.

Other than that -- unfortunately, a lot of people don't value free.  You're limited in earnings -- but you could charge a small fee (a few dollars a class, for example), and put it into a class fund.  You can use that fund to purchase equipment, pay for training space, or defray registration costs with your home school, or even just donate it periodically to a charity.


----------

